# Topdj/Swisher Loader picks up tractor front end



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

playing around with different actuator locations and I found this one ,which only has one use,, cleaning the mower deck
or maybe braking up hard dirt ?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

view 2


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man no problem getting under it to work on it now. Man that lifts it up high. How high does it raise up the bucket:question:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Careful Topdj...

Don't run that Kohler run too long with the front raised.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

are you saying that the motor wont get oil? if I was going up a hill of that grade I would not want to think the oil pressure would drop? front tires were about 6" off the ground


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't see where that would hurt anything. That motor is pressurize and some people have some steep grades in there yards to cut and don't have oil problems.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking good Topdj:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice set up DJ! I like your set up better than the JB Willie has. The Swisher bucket look like it has much more range of motion and can be used for more applications. Best of all it was less than half the price. :thumbsup:


----------

